# Has anyone here tried kava?



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just read yesterday that kava helps with anxiety. Is this true? does it work? I'm thinking of buying some.

I'm done with SSRI's and all those meds that have bad side effects and don't even work -_-


----------



## bluenotebooks (May 25, 2009)

I tried Kava multiple times. I tried the capsules and also bought it in pure form and made a tea(more like nasty muddy water) out of it. It might have reduced anxiety a little but it was expensive and caused nausea and headache.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I tried the powder form. It didn't work for me, and it was really bitter tasting.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I've only had it in capsule form and it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Tried it in a protein shake once..... didn't make me feel like a warrior ready for battle like it said on the side of the jar. And it tasted like ground ginseng = dirt.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Do a search if you want to get more posts on kava (choose 'Show posts' instead of 'Show threads' so you don't have to do any searching within threads):

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f56/kava-kava-piper-methysticum-84145/


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

I've tried it in powder form. It's so nasty. I gag every time.

I had a friend who said it would really spark up his sociability. I only tried it when I was at home. Ended up seeing cross-eyed like I was drunk and then I went to bed because of how nauseating it was.

I just got shivers reminding myself of the taste. Makes your mouth go numb for a few minutes too.


----------



## Gaddy (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, tried it, prefer valerian or the stuff in sleepytime tea or even hyssop. There are many good herbs that are helpful and less bitter. Some are even sweetish tasting. They say fish oil is calming too. gl to you


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I tried it, its not a big deal. Helps a little, makes you feel good but I got used to it quick and it wasn't even that big a deal before I got used to it. I kept reading that you need to get the right kind to do it right so I kept buying more kinds of it on the internet, its all the same. The pills are the same as ground root, its all the same.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Gaddy said:


> They say fish oil is calming too.


lol fish oil? I take that several times daily for nutritional gain. There is certainly no psychological gain.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

At high doses, it has a mood stabilizing effect. You may not have felt it, but there definitely is.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I've tried the powder form of kava it tastes horrible and i had to drink two glasses of it with about 3 tablespoons in it to feel anything and it only lasted for about 15 minutes but I usually require high doses of things for them to work if they work at all so it might work better for someone else.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know a place in Europe, where I could buy kava-kava powder ?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i tried the capsules and it didn't do much for me. ive read you need to get certain kinds.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

capsules are just a waste of money, you need to buy kava powder !


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

hahah yeah i tried the power form it look muddy water you ever tried it with beer intead of water. idk but one time i tried it felt better than getting drunk cuzz you dont get that headache i felt like an astronaut on the moon! but yah i heard it was expensive!!!


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Anybody know a good Canadian source for powder or caps that are standard amount (%) of kavalactones?


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kava! Kava!.....only once.


----------



## goldendaze (Dec 26, 2010)

i had the yogi kava tea - which is delicious! it leaves your tongue numb and definitely calms me down. i cant quite say how it has helped me sociably as i always drink it alone/before i go to bed.
however.. apparently all its properties get diminished when its heated over 140 degrees so that makes the tea i drink ineffective? im not sure, but i drink it anyway.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I believe my ex takes kava quite often to relieve his anxiety and get through work, so it sounds like it helps him quite a bit. I haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

few times..not for a long time


----------



## Torment (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, it works but at high doses, which in the long run, is too expensive and inefficient. Have you tried Xanax?


----------



## farq (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm on kava right now and feeling good!!!
Last time I took it the good feeling only lasted about 15 mins then i became nauseas and drowsy. But not this time, things are fuking great.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you recommend how much kava and water to mix for one person? or How much grams of kava root powder is usually taken for treatment of moderate to severe anxiety ?


----------

